# RP 24fps not showing



## MarCan (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello, I got my first Canon (RP) to get started in this journey! 

I did the firmware upgrade 1.5.0. but I don't get the 24fps option to chose from. 

Any ideas how to fix it, or point me to what I am doing wrong?


----------



## btango05 (Oct 22, 2020)

are you in video mode? you have to be in the dedicated video mode to select 4k 24fps.


----------



## MarCan (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes and updated the lens RF 25-105 also to 2.0.6. 

Some how I do not get the 24 FPS mode to choose from.


----------



## btango05 (Oct 22, 2020)

you don't see the 4k 23.98 option?


----------



## MarCan (Oct 22, 2020)

I find it strange but no 24fps


----------



## btango05 (Oct 22, 2020)

oh I see, go to the wrench menu number 3, "Video System" and change it from PAL to NTSC


----------



## MarCan (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello yes i'm outside the US. We use PAL. Does this mean I cant use 24fps?


----------



## MarCan (Oct 22, 2020)

I see when I changed to NTSC its now possible to choose 24fps 

So PAL does not support 24fps? Or did I choose a wrong firmware?


----------



## btango05 (Oct 22, 2020)

yeah PAL doesn't do 24fps


----------



## MarCan (Oct 22, 2020)

Ok so I see (Google) thats because of the lights.

Well thanks a lot for the help


----------



## SteveC (Oct 22, 2020)

btango05 said:


> yeah PAL doesn't do 24fps



Note that the entire frame rate selection is different between the two standards, PAL tending to be 25 (and multiples) and NTSC being just under 30 (29.97) (and multiples). This continues into 100 and 120-minus on the R5.

Depending on what you plan to do with your videos, it probably doesn't *really* matter which one you use, but Canon seems to be setting the "default" for a camera to match where it is sold, so my R5 (and probably my RP, though I haven't looked) was set to NTSC out of the box. Unfortunately this can make discussion a bit confusing as some people on a cosmopolitian forum like this will have 25 fps while others will have 29.97 fps available.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 23, 2020)

MarCan said:


> Ok so I see (Google) thats because of the lights.
> 
> Well thanks a lot for the help



FWIW, you can use both 24 and 30fps with 50Hz lights, just make sure your shutter is set to a multiple of 1/50s. That isn't a proper 180° shutter angle, but it's good enough for filming my kids


----------

